# Concrete porch addition



## bobbyc28 (May 26, 2004)

In need of suggestions, I am adding a covered back porch to the house. The house was built in 1955 with a pier and beam foundation with a 3 1/2" X 12" solid concrete wall around the perimeter. Foundation consist of a concrete beam, 4 X 6 treated beam and 2 X 8 floor joist.
I am wanting the porch to be flush with my back door , what would be the best to attach or not attach the concrete porch to the house? 
First thought is make the exposed non treated floor joist as water proof as I can using metal flashing and felt paper and then nail a treated 2 X 12 to keep the concrete from coming in contact with the non treated floor joist.
Second thought is to leave a 3/4" inch space between the house and new concrete porch so the house can breath and move independent from solid concrete porch. Note the porch will be attached to the house with a shingled roof.
Any thought or Ideas?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Not sure, but I would make it a 2 or 3 inch step up into the home and leave a 3/4" inch space between the house and new concrete porch so the house can breath and move independent from solid concrete porch.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

We did this to an older house my my mom bought back in the early/mid 70s using your second approach. Left a 1/2" gap between the two with about 2" step down. We included a laundry room and garage. Everything was enclosed and attached to the house except the concrete. We never any problems with settling, separation, etc. in the 40 years or so she lived there.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm with Profish and hooked.I wouldn't connect to the house beam either.I live in black gumbo and you wouldn't believe how much movement there is.I really do think I'd dig a few holes,piers,under the slab as deep as I could with post hole diggers just for footings and maybe anchor it a little better.A twist augger post hole digger will go as deep as you have pipe.I'm no expert and have screwed up a couple times in my life,but that's what I'd do.


----------



## bobbyc28 (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. 
Grinding stumps this weekend and hope to pour concrete in the next two weeks. 
Adding a back porch and also building a 24 X 36 garage. Most of the work will be done by myself, but if you happen to know a carpenter or a hard worker interested in a couple weeks work in Baytown send them my way. Always can use a extra set of hands. 
Also in need of a electrician

Bobby


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

My recommendation is to pour the concrete below the floor joist. Then build a step/steps out of treated wood from the concrete up to the floor level you want. Be sure to leave a landing up top outside of the door. 

If there is a good reason to need the concrete at the finish floor level of the house, then I would for sure make them independent of each other (even the roof above) and leave a gap between the house and patio.


----------

